
The Cost of Self Publication, Ebook vs. Print: One Person’s Story - Anon84
http://www.smartbitchestrashybooks.com/index.php/weblog/comments/the-cost-of-self-publication-ebook-vs-print-one-persons-story/
======
Anon84
Good info... horrible website design.

